# Western To English



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I ride a 17 inch western myself, and that would work out to a 19 inch english, 19.5 for you, and most english barns don't stock a saddle that size, and I have found issues being plus sized wanting to take lessons at english barns, western seems easier to learn being plus sized, at least in my experience..not saying you can't learn if you wanted, you just may have to buy your own saddle if you plan on taking lessons, then find a place to take lessons


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A well-fitted western saddle regardless of weight will be more comfortable for your horse than an ill-fitting English saddle. Basically, FIT is more important than TYPE. That being said, a western saddle distributes weight better than an English saddle does, simply because it has a bigger tree that covers more surface area.

Right now, I use an American Saddlery Circle A barrel saddle on my 16.3hh draft cross gelding. It has FQHB. He moves beautifully in it, even with my 260# up there on him.

A lot also has to do with HOW you ride. A 180# sack of potatoes in an English saddle is going to be way more uncomfortable for the horse than a 240# rider with a good seat in a heavier western saddle, regardless of how well the saddle fits.

There are also different types of western saddles, some heavier than others. Roping saddles and most trail saddles are going to be much heavier than a barrel saddle. Synthetic is going to shave even more weight off. I think my Circle A barrel saddle (which is leather, not synthetic) weighs all of 25lbs, because it's built on a fiberglass tree. Roping saddles can weigh upwards of 40+lbs because they are built on heavy wood trees to stand up to the rigors of the task they were designed to perform.

As far as seat size conversion, it depends entirely on the seat. In a barrel saddle, I can ride a 16" seat, but if it's a flatter trail or roping saddle, I have to have a 17". English seat sizes tend to measure 2" larger than western seat sizes, but a 19" in a deeper seat will not feel the same as a 19" in a flatter seat. My Stubben Seigfried had an 18" seat (equivelant to a 16" western) that was flatter and, when I was skinnier, it was fine. I sat in it once after I gained weight and it was no longer as comfortable for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you'll find it very hard to find a 19.5 inch English saddle. if you ride in an English saddle that has a low cantle, you can get away with a smaller size, like an 18 inch or 18.5. I do not see many English saddles larger than 18 inch.

but, a western saddle distributes total weight over a larger surface area, thus has less pounds per square inch, thus , theoretically more comfortable for the horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a link to a good read about the weight distribution between English and Western saddles Lorien Stable - Carrying Weight and Distribution

Also remember that finding a big English saddle can be difficult and the saddle needs to fit both of you well. I know that my horses are happier with me in a western than they are in an English.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

You can measure yourself to see what size english saddle you would need, it's pretty easy. Just use a soft measuring tape to measure the length from your knee cap to your bum _while_ seated, sitting straight up with your feet flat on the floor (like in a kitchen chair). Dover has a pretty handy guide that goes into more detail... Also, I wouldn't assume your english saddle size is going to be exactly 2" bigger, either. I ride in a 17" western, but only a 17.5-18" english saddle.

As long as your horse is in good shape and the saddle fits both of you, it shouldn't matter if it's western or english. You could even go as far as adding a gel pad or something to absorb the impact of posting or cantering if you want to... But it isn't a necessity. I know PLENTY full figured women who ride english and their horses are just fine.

Good luck! Happy riding!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've noticed that I see people riding in larger roping saddles than other styles of western saddles. I'm not a western rider so perhaps that's just me seeing a trend that isn't there, but my thought is that folks generally prefer a looser fit in roping saddles. If you go by the usual 2" english-western conversion then you would indeed be looking at a 19.5" English saddle. You'd be hard pressed to find one in that size, and even more hard pressed to get it in the style/fit best for you and your horse. 

I'd recommend finding a variety of 18" English saddles (the largest really common size- most English saddles can be found in an 18"). Sit in them and see how they fit in the tack store, or borrow them from any friends. You can also find places online that do trial rides in various English saddles. If you're unsure of fit and comfortable doing it then perhaps post photos of yourself in the various saddles to get input on the fit. If you can't find an 18" that fits then you'll need to see if you can find something larger. Fit for both you and the horse is pretty critical- if the saddle is too small then your body will be putting pressure on the saddle's cantle instead of the correct part of the seat. Theoretically a well-fitted Western saddle will be more comfortable for the horse with a larger rider than a well-fitted English saddle. That said, assuming you're not too large for the horse in general you'll be just fine on them in a well fitted English saddle. 

Good luck in your search! The English world can be fun!


----------

